# Earnings



## Bart Sobies (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all - I know this has been posted a number of times but I am really keen to understand how much everyone is earning as of late. 

1. What hours do you drive? 
2. How much do you earn per hour without taking into account, GST & costs? 
3. How much do you estimate you earn per hour after GST, Car Maintanane, Insurance & Petrol 
4. How many hours a week do you drive?
5. What state are you in? 

I am trying to understand what it is like for others out there and to share with any newcomers. I will go first! 

1. What hours do you drive? 7-9am, 5-7pm (mon-fri)
2. How much do you earn per hour (after uber fee) without taking into account, GST & costs? $20
3. How much do you estimate you earn per hour after GST, Car Maintanane, Insurance & Petrol? $12-14 
4. How many hours a week do you drive? 10 hrs
5. What state are you in? VIC


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

1. Varies but usually 6:30 - 10am mon to fri. 5-10 thurs, 5-midnight fri, 2pm -1am sat, 2pm - 8pm sundays. (depends what else I have on as to what i drive evenings and weekends)
2. Generally around $35ph
3. After expenses according to the spreadsheet Im around $28ph but that doesnt include deprciation
4. about 30hr per week
5. NSW


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Bart Sobies, for question 2 are you treating Uber commission as a cost that needs to be excluded? In other words, for question 2 are you wanting us to give the gross amount per hour BEFORE application of commission?

I interpret the question this way but would be grateful for your confirmation.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Bart Sobies, for question 2 are you treating Uber commission as a cost that needs to be excluded? In other words, for question 2 are you wanting us to give the gross amount per hour BEFORE application of commission?
> 
> I interpret the question this way but would be grateful for your confirmation.


ah see I interpreted it as the $ per hour Uber gives you (so after Uber costs but before the tolls, fuel, GST etc etc)


----------



## Sydeny Driver (Apr 6, 2017)

I have 4 week in do my belt but feel like 6. Long hour but is good money mates


----------

